# Spraying Water Seal



## VanMark (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi
I tried spraying Thompson Water Seal with a hand pressure pump but its not working. Even have a Thompson pump made for application. I cant seem to get an even flow. Product just comes out blotchy. I tried one section of a wood fence and ended up going over it with a brush. Is there something I,m doing wrong?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 16, 2016)

Try adjusting the tip on your spray wand but you'll still want to brush it in to insure an even coat.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 16, 2016)

Might have been some residual in the sprayer that made the WaterSeal clot.


----------



## DFBonnett (Jul 18, 2016)

Sometimes it is necessary to thin the product a bit, package directions not withstanding, to get it to spray properly.
BTDT
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## VanMark (Aug 16, 2016)

The manufacturers rep was kind enough to send a reply.You cant thin their product and they recommend back brushing after you spray it.It kind of defeats the purpose in my book so I,m just going to have to brush it all on.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, at least they responded. A small amount of credit for that.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 17, 2016)

For what that stuff costs I wouldn&#8217;t want to waste a drop spraying it anyway. I am not a fan of painting with a pad but I&#8217;m sold on the sponge / mohair applicators for deck stain. They hold a lot and don&#8217;t drip and get the stuff on without a mess. The one I use you can also screw a broom handle to it for standing up and doing the floor. I use a paint pan to load it.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 17, 2016)

Spraying and running a brush over it is still going to be quicker and less work than just brushing it on.


----------



## DFBonnett (Aug 18, 2016)

VanMark said:


> The manufacturers rep was kind enough to send a reply.You cant thin their product and they recommend back brushing after you spray it.It kind of defeats the purpose in my book so I,m just going to have to brush it all on.



The rep quoted their official response. You absolutely can thin it a bit. BTDT many times.
FWIW
YMMV


----------



## VanMark (Oct 22, 2016)

I went from starting with Thompsons original.But the wood just looked dull and grey. For alot more I bought their advanced formula in a prefinished colour (honey gold). What a difference. Had alot of compliments on how the colour looked.The drawback was eventhough I was very careful on how I apllied it. I had to go back and do several touch ups through out the summer.I just hope it stands up.
I read negative reviews on Thompson after so I tried Behre transparant oil stain afterwards. Thought it would of given me a more durable finish as it was oil. WRONG! It was all new wood and warm when I applied it 4 days ago but is still tacky. It didnt penetrate wood much either. Very disappointed.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 24, 2016)

I've tried others and after seeing the results age, I only use Thompsons now; it lasts longer and applies better. On usual jobs I use a garden sprayer for the pickets then brush and roll the rest. Premium jobs get a completely brushed application.

The trick to spraying is to use a heavy coat, contrary to the label recommendations. In fact I go heavy with it all for the first coat, then a lighter second coat 1-2 weeks later after the first  has soaked in, as I've found the wood lasts longest this way even if it's not maintained. In business, when considering 'waste' one has to factor in job-time; if the excess product used comes out cheaper than the labor cost of a more efficient method then there's no waste but savings instead. DIY labor is presumed "free" so you can decide which way to go. Brushed applications do look better IMHO.

_Protect vegetation especially when spraying as this stuff kills it, even grass, if it gets enough one it- something I learned the hard way._

Phil


----------



## VanMark (Oct 25, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> I've tried others and after seeing the results age, I only use Thompsons now; it lasts longer and applies better. On usual jobs I use a garden sprayer for the pickets then brush and roll the rest. Premium jobs get a completely brushed application.
> 
> The trick to spraying is to use a heavy coat, contrary to the label recommendations. In fact I go heavy with it all for the first coat, then a lighter second coat 1-2 weeks later after the first  has soaked in, as I've found the wood lasts longest this way even if it's not maintained. In business, when considering 'waste' one has to factor in job-time; if the excess product used comes out cheaper than the labor cost of a more efficient method then there's no waste but savings instead. DIY labor is presumed "free" so you can decide which way to go. Brushed applications do look better IMHO.
> 
> ...



Did you thin it when you sprayed it?


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 26, 2016)

No thinning ,just stir well and open up the sprayer tip till I get a consistent flow. It's a pretty heavy flow so I move quickly with it. I use the cheapest 1 gal sprayer I can find and clean with thinner but the sprayers don't last long before they clog, something sticks, or the rubber in the pump gives up then I junk them. For me if I can schedule several jobs together I don't clean up as the overall process is cheaper to just buy another sprayer. Business works strangely sometimes!

IMHO the problem with garden sprayers and the 'buzz-bomb' paint sprayers is the conical spray pattern which makes an even application impossible. They're still useful for this and for where rough painting will suffice like garden sheds etc as long as you can get the product to flow through them.

Phil


----------

